# Good people you've encountered on the road.



## REDRUM (Mar 1, 2012)

i was just wondering if anyone wanted to share any stories about good people they've met on the road. my travel experience is pretty limited thus far, but i've encountered a few unforgettable people. i once was picked up by a nun who drove 100 miles out of her way to help me out, she even tried to buy me a bus ticket back home. She would not accept any money in return. I had some of the most pleasant conversations with here despite us being 2 completely different people. She did not judge me and she did not force religion upon me.


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 1, 2012)

ive had help from many people. ive been outandabout off and on since iwas 12 im 31 now but i always give. an ex of mine used to get mad at me because if iwould see someone who i know needed the help iwould give 10 or 20 and somefood without them asking. she used to say theres a reason these people are on the street id say what if you were out like that wouldnt you want someone to help without you even having to ask. i think people might help me more sometimes because ithink they know i would do the same for them.


----------



## railroadron (Mar 1, 2012)

On December 29 2011 I was on an eastbound grain train that I d caught in Roseville and was really excited that I d bypassed many of the most miserable places on that particular route. The train refueled in North Platte which had me confused because i d never seen a grain train go through NP and it being dusk I waited on the train for night so I could sneak off the property..It began building air and started moving so I stayed on. Figuring I was headed for Omaha or Topeka I decided to bed down because it was in the teens and snow was on the forecast. About 4 hours later the whole train pulled into Shelby Neb. onto a siding at some Cargill loading silo..broke air and power disappeared into the frigid night. Talk about desolate!! there was nothing there at it was freaking cold! Not wanting to get out of my warm toasty bag I decided to wait till sunrise to run recon and figure my next move. Not long after, a switcher began shoving cuts of the train under the loading shutes including the one I was on. And they were shoving them hard making sleep impossible. I wanted to dropkick the green idiot who didnt know how to obviously move cars without disturbing its passengers and once i got off I realized that it was radio controlled. On that overland route trains run so frequent it seems like every ten minutes they come roaring through town at speed impossible to catch.. depressing. Finding a little culvert to get out of the wind I made a little fire and consulted my maps to try locating I80 because there was no way a train was gonna stop there. Overland has triple tracks between North Platte and Des Moines and no reason for any stops. About 30 minutes later I hear gravel crunching on the access road next to the culvert and this pick up pulls up and stops. It was a worker from Cargill who d spotted me from the silo control. after small talk he gave me a brand new pair of insulated gloves and left telling me it was 20 miles to I80 and that I needed to be careful because county dickhead wasnt kind to Nomads. About 20 minutes later he returned with the greatest and most delicious hot meal I d ever recieved from a stranger...How cool that dude was! He also gave me a brand new face and neck pull over wind shield to aid in my keeping warm..what a blessing! So after I eat this wonderful and much Appreciated meal I was drinking hot coffee and wondering my next move out of this desolate place and in the distance I heard a train approaching from the east. As it got closer I realized it was not at speed but in fact approaching slowly and obviously preparing to stop.. I was a mixed train with at least 6 units and I figured it was maybe dropping off power to return the now almost completely loaded train I d arrived on. It stopped !!!! Tell me there s not a God!


----------



## CelticWanderer (Mar 1, 2012)

Last year I went traveling for the first time. (still waiting to get back out there) First city I got to was Lake city Fl, I'm horrible with names but I remember this real cool lady who I met at a gas station. She ended up showing me all the best spots to spange, fly signs, and sleep. She also brought me to the local soup kitchen where i met a bunch of other really cool people. Then in some other sketch as fuck town this priest i met set me up with a motel room. The following morning I left for the next town and this dude rolled up in a van and asked if i needed ride. My destination was OKC, and he was going to cali. Dude got me a fucking awesome meal at waffle house and drove me all the way out to south houston texas . Then there was this church goer, i met him after I got stuck in north houston. he kicked down 40 bucks, bought me lunch and a bus ticket to Oklahoma city. While in okie, I was in a shit situation and this awesome family took me in for like 2 weeks until I got enough money to get to my friends city. Grateful forever, never ganna forget any of those people. 
I'd say it was all beginners luck, but I'm glad i met all those people. Made my life a hell of a lot easier.


----------



## railroadron (Mar 1, 2012)

another moment where kindness has etched itself into permanent recollection was back in 1986 when i was on a piggy headed to Salt Lake city. We d pulled into Portola and off the main for some reason which meant we d probably be there for awhile. Remembering there was a place called "dry Dock" right close to the tracks that would load anyone down with groceries who stopped by. Especially those who were "through towners" as they called us. I decided to go for it and got off the train setting my gear on the ground next to the car we were all riding..of course back then it was still mostly ex WP employees who were pretty kind to us tramps back then. Coming out of dry dock just loaded down with grub I discovered the train began rolling and was heading out so I picked up the pace and reached my gear just as the crummy (caboose) was about 5 car lengths away. Setting the bags down in obvious disgust a pick up truck still bearing the WP logo pulled up and the yard worker said get in the back of the truck and I ll get you back on..following the instructions we took off and matched the speed of the train right in front of the yard office and he allowed me to transfer gear and goodies back on. That dude rocks to this day.


----------



## wizehop (Mar 1, 2012)

railroadron said:


> ..broke air and power disappeared into the frigid night. Talk about desolate!!


 

FUck man I felt that as I read it. Been there a few times. worst part is wondering when you'll get out.


----------



## sparrow (Mar 5, 2012)

Shortly after rainbow nationals in '09 Ryan, Wes, and I were hitching outta OKC and got picked up by a guy and his dad in a flatbed (such a fun ride). The guy drove us to Owasso, OK, just outside of Tulsa on the other side of the Oklahoma turnpike, bought all three of us dinner, and put us up in a Best Western. The next morning, he picks us up and drives us another few hours into Missouri, feeding us the entire way. Turns out the fella was an off-duty cop and ran a street mission. A tad Rad, I must say.


----------



## soapybum (Mar 6, 2012)

Met this dude in his late 30's from arkansas, think his name was Charles, he was the epitome of a handyman. Plumbing, electric, masonry, carpentry, you name it and he was good at it, he just traveled around in his service truck doin handyman work. Was one of the few respectable people I've met on the road.


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 6, 2012)

I've met a ton of great people on the road. Sad thing is, the memory of them isn't what I tend to remember. What I remember happens to be the crapstains I meet. 
I still appreciate all of those nice people and what they have done. Sometimes, the nicest thing I think a person can do is give me a ride.


----------



## joaquim33 (Mar 6, 2012)

i met a real nice couple in cheyenne last summer and i'm posting it on here just in case they happen to be on here and recognize themselves.
i forgot their names,
they were from roseville, had three dogs, travelling at a very slow pace, shared their granola and coconut juice with me, and then we all played music together . fella played banjo, lady played saw. then we stayed up late drinkin beer and having good conversation till i hopped out. it was a charming experience with a very sweet couple. who were you guys? will we ever meet again? i wish i'd hung out another day and we coulda busked together. fella told me to find his uncle in roseville who has a garden i could eat outta.


----------



## Rager (Mar 30, 2012)

drunk sitting on Decatur st. couple years ago..had suit kickdown 362.00 and a job if i ever come to DC and wanna settle down...made me feel like i just got done with a job interview...he said i had alot of potential and outstanding leadership qualities...that part threw me off which is why i remember it to this day...nola has its perks now n then


----------

